# first Belly Bacon with Q-view



## anylizer (Jan 8, 2013)

So... I picked up some bellies and made a run at some bacon. Using Diggin' Dogs calculator, I dry cured it with 2% salt and 150ppm of cure #1. It cured in the cooler/walk-in for about 12 days, dried then rubbed with pepper, pellicle formed for about a day and a half, then two 12 hr. sessions in the smoker at 70*!  then left it in the cooler for another 6 days to mellow!  I can't believe how well this tuned out! Even at 2% salt, it's saltier than I expected. Had a family member tell me that I should have used at least 3.5% salt to be safe??? any input is graciously accepted !!!

!













Phone 056.jpg



__ anylizer
__ Jan 8, 2013


















Phone 063.jpg



__ anylizer
__ Jan 8, 2013


















Phone 064.jpg



__ anylizer
__ Jan 8, 2013


















Phone 065.jpg



__ anylizer
__ Jan 8, 2013


----------



## linguica (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks Great. Did you cure & smoke skin on or off?


----------



## themule69 (Jan 8, 2013)

MY T FINE looking bacon.


----------



## anylizer (Jan 8, 2013)

Linguica... no skin on these bellies... !


----------

